# Werde gezielt gespamt



## Wolfsbein (21. Juli 2002)

Hallo 
ich habe auf meiner Webseite ein GB (selbstgeschrieben) laufen. Mit den normalen Spameinträgen bin ich problemlos zurechtgekommen -> einfach aus der DB gelöscht. Dann wurde ich wahrscheinlich über ein Spamscript angegriffen. Ist eigentlich kein Problem, da sich tausend Einträge auch nur mit einer Zeile Code löschen lassen. Der Traffic und deshalb  auch der Hoster machen halt Probleme. Daher habe ich eine IP Sperre geschrieben, die auch hinhaut. Nur jetzt hat der Scriptkiddie eine Möglichkeit gefunden, die IP und Hostadresse und sogar den Inhalt dynamisch von Eintrag zu Eingtrag zu ändern. Wie kann ich da vorgehen, da die IPs noch dazu anonymisiert werden? Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. Würde es was bringen, nicht nur eine IP eine bestimmte Zeit zu sperren, sondern gleich das ganue Script zu sperren und wenn ja, wie lange? Und bringt es was, wenn ich zu Polizei gehe? Danke für Antworten.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

hmmm, ja, dämliche Situation ...

Meines Erachtens würde "zur Polizeigehen" nichts bringen, da die es wohl als "unwichtig" abstempeln würden.
Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe, ist das GB offline zu nehmen ...


----------



## Wolfsbein (21. Juli 2002)

Danke ich glaube auch nicht, dass das was bringt. Ich habe jetzt eine generelle Ein-Minutensperre geschrieben. Allerdigns ohne Erfolg. Der hat anscheinen soviel Energie, das ihn nicht einmal das davon abhält.


----------



## Wolfsbein (21. Juli 2002)

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass die IPs anonym sind, bzw. aus dem ASIP stammen, also aus Asien und anscheinend nicht zurückverfolgt werden können. Besteht da eine Möglichkeit solche IPs generell zu sperren?


----------



## Sibbe2k (21. Juli 2002)

ip's wohl eher nicht, ausser sie sind immer gleich, aber host wie z.B. .dip.t-dialin.net kannst ja sperren, aber wenn er nur die IP loggt ist das auch nicht gerade praktisch. also ich würde empfehlen, ladt dir einfach ein fertiges GB runter und sieh dir den code an was die an abwehrmaßnahmen eingebaut haben


----------



## Wolfsbein (21. Juli 2002)

Die Abwehrmaßnahmen sind nicht das Problem. Ich habe eine funktionierende IP Sperre und jetzt muss man zusätzlich nach jedem Post 15 Minuten warten, egal wer vorher gepostet hat. Das Problem dabei ist, dass der Angreifer anscheinend kein Problem damit hat sein Script so einzustellen, dass es nur alle 15 Minuten eine Nachricht postet. Da hilft mir auch die beste Abwehrmaßnahme nichts. Die HOST Adressen habe ich , aber das sind auch laufend andere und nicht immer Text sondern teilweise nur IP Adressen. Es handelt sich also um jemanden, der das anscheinend öfter macht.


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Juli 2002)

nun aktzeptiere nur einträge die mit passwort abgesendet werden.
Das passwort steht drüber über dem gästebuch.

Das wird schon etwas schwieriger für das scriptkiddy der muss dann um sowas automatisieren zu koennen das Pass aus dem quelltext herauslesen weil du das scripttechnisch alle 10 minuten änderst.

Das nächste währe sobald er sein script dahingehend geändert hast setzte das pass wieder woanders hin lesbar  für ich ist das ne arbeit von 1 min, für den Scriptkiddy ists schon heftiger.


----------



## Wolfsbein (21. Juli 2002)

Du meinst ich soll einfach auf der Seite auf der man einen neuen Eintrag machen kann ein Passwort dynamisch ausgeben, dass man dann in ein zusätzliches Feld eingeben muss. Wow! Super Idee das werde ich machen ;-). Dank dir :bussi: <- Im GSPB geht das .


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Juli 2002)

Falls er auch dieses klacken sollte, könntest du auch ein Zahlencode als Bild vom Script generieren lassen ... das sollte dann eigentlich nicht mehr knackbar sein ....


----------



## Wolfsbein (21. Juli 2002)

Ja an die Sache mit dem dynamischen Bild habe ich schon gedacht. Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass das mein Hoster nicht unterstützt. Aber das wäre natürlich das Beste. AltaVista hat sowas ähnliches bei der URL Anmeldung.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Juli 2002)

Bei einem Perl-Script müsstest du doch nur das GD-Package (oder so ähnlich) verwenden bzw. darauf verweisen.
Ich kann dir dabei jedoch dann nicht helfen, da ich selber noch nie dynamische Bilder erzeugt habe.


----------



## Wolfsbein (27. Juli 2002)

OK ich habe jetzt den Schutz per Bild gecodet und eingebunden. Aber derjenige geht jetzt einfach dazu über meine Seite andauernd aufzurufen und das gleich bei mehreren Seiten. Ihr müsst wissen, dass es sich bei der Seite um eine Seite für meinen Kolleg in der Schule handelt. Normalerweise habe ich da so 10 MB pro Monat Traffic. Jetzt sind es 200 am Tag . Meinem Hoster habe ich jetzt schon mehrmals geschrieben, aber des sagt immer die Serverlogs würden keinen Angriff anzeigen. In meiner Statistik sehe ich aber, dass die vielen Zugriffe, bis zu 40000/Tag, alle mit einem bestimmten Browsertyp und einem bestimmten Betriebssystem erfolgen.
Das Problem ist, dass ich den Traffic ja auch zahlen muss. Kann mir jemand ein Forum empfehlen wo man Tipps für solche Sachen bekommt und evtl. auch, wie man bei einer Anzeige vorgehen müsste? Danke.
EDIT: Zum besseren Verständis hier mal die Statistiken: http://www.kolleg.hugo-schaschlik.de/wusage besonders die letzten zwei Wochen sind interessant. Und mein Hoster sagt das sei nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Rios (28. Juli 2002)

du könntest doch probieren, den namen sowie den ordner deines gbscripts andauernd zu ändern (vielleicht sogar per script mit rename())
hmm oder leg das gb in ein mit htaccess geschütztes verzeichnis und lass die normalen user einfach mit login: guest und pw: guest reinkommen


----------



## Wolfsbein (28. Juli 2002)

Ich schütze die ganze Seite vorerst mit .htaccess. Allerdings haut es nicht so ganz hin. Es liegt an der crypt Verschlüsselung denke ich. Wo kann ich mein Passwort mit Unix crypt verschlüsseln. Mit PHP habe ich es schon probiert und auch schon mit mehreren Anbietern im Inet. Leider ohne Erfolg. Der verschlüsselte String ist auch von Dienst zu Dienst und von Aufruf zu Aufruf verschieden. Warum? Welchen Anbieter, oder welches Script würdet ihr mir zum verschlüsseln empfehlen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

- ich glaube - das kannst du nur mit einem Script machen, das bei deinem Anbieter liegt, da die crypt-Methode betriebssystemspezifische Daten nutzt ...

P.S.: Ich würde es nachhaltigem Spammen in Betracht ziehen, rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten ...

Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg,


----------



## Wolfsbein (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Hallo,
> 
> - ich glaube - das kannst du nur mit einem Script machen, das bei deinem Anbieter liegt, da die crypt-Methode betriebssystemspezifische Daten nutzt ...
> *


Das ist eine gute Idee. Das werde ich mal probieren. Wegen der rechtliche Schritte: Mein Hoster will mir jetzt den Zugang sperren, verständlich. Leider sagt er gleichzeitig es sei kein Angriff erfolgt . Wie kann ich bei einer Anzeige vorgehen? Wo muss ich mich da hinwenden? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

mir würden zwei Möglichkeiten einfallen:

1.) Eröffne mal einen Thread mit deinem Problem in der WHL (WebHostList). Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass einige Webhoster bestimmt (leidige) Erfahrung mit diesem Thema haben und dir sicherlich gerne behilflich sein werden.

2.) Wende dich mal an den Admin der Win2000Helpline ... der hat meines Wissens mit morddrohenden Usern und daraus resultierenden Strafanzeigen auch Erfahrung. Ist zwar nicht das gleiche, aber vielleicht kann er dir ja helfen.

Viel Glück,


----------



## Wolfsbein (28. Juli 2002)

Die Sache mit crypt auf dem Server hat auch nicht hingehaut. Ich habe übrigens keinen telnet Zugang. Ich habe auf dem Server schon einmal einen Zugang mit .htaccess eingerichtet und da hat es tadellos hingehauen. Wo kann ich mein PW Unixkonform verschlüsseln?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juli 2002)

Hi,

---> Google

http://www.scripts-fr.com/scripts/scripts-fr/zips/crypt.txt


----------



## Wolfsbein (28. Juli 2002)

Das Script läuft leider nicht . Ich bin schön langsam am resignieren. Aber trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juli 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von Wolfsbein _
> *Das Script läuft leider nicht .*


Ich habe es eben noch mal getestet.

IIS 5.0; Win2000

http://localhost/crypt.cgi

Test erfolgreich!


----------



## Wolfsbein (28. Juli 2002)

Auf meinem Server läuft es nicht, obwohl ein sysinfo Script mit den gleichen Einstellungen läuft.
EDIT: Ich habe es hier versucht: http://www.txdirect.net/cgi-bin/crypt.pl leider ohne Erfolg.
EDIT: Der .htacces PW Schutz läuft jetzt. Danke an alle die sich bemüht haben.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juli 2002)

Ändere mal die File-Extension in .cgi .... dann musste im Script nix umproggen ...


----------



## Wolfsbein (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Ändere mal die File-Extension in .cgi .... dann musste im Script nix umproggen ... *


Danke, aber das war nicht das Problme . Mein Hoster hat vielmehr das Uploaden für kurze Zeit unterbunden.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juli 2002)

Klappt's denn jetzt?


----------



## Wolfsbein (28. Juli 2002)

Ja der PW Schutz haut hin und so wie es aussieht ist der Traffic auch schon massiv zurückgegangen. Leider wird sich das ändern, wenn ich den Schutz wieder rausmache. Ich brauche also irgendeine Lösung. Aber ich denke da bin ich zu unerfahren und habe auch nicht die Möglichkeiten. Naja, ich werde mal eine Anzeige machen und schauen ob die Polizei was rausfindet, oder sich des Falles überhaupt annimmt.
EDIT: n8 .


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

eigentlich muss die Polizei sich deiner "Anzeige gegen Unbekannt" annehmen. Wo ich mir leider jedoch nicht sicher wäre, ob die überhaupt die technischen Mittel haben, solch einem Täter auf die Spur zu kommen ... 

Sch****e finde ich jedoch, dass du so wenig Unterstützung seitens deines Providers bekommst. Ich würde bei passender Gelegenheit mal über einen Wechsel nachdenken.


----------



## Wolfsbein (29. Juli 2002)

Ich werde einen Bericht schreiben und dann zur Polizei gehen. Ich weiß mittlerweile, dass Telekom IPs genutzt wurden :jump:. Die kann man zurückverfolgen.


----------



## Wolfsbein (31. Juli 2002)

*.htaccess*

Also die Sache mit .htaccess haut doch nicht hin. Ich habe das Script von ArneE auf meinen Server geladen und es läuft auch. Die Passwörter die es generiert funktionieren aber nicht. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit schon einmal einen .htaccess Schutz installiert. Der geht. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo ich da verschlüsselt habe. Sobald ich aber das Passwort ändere, bei gleichem Benuternamen, haut es nicht mehr hin. Der Hoster antwortet auf meine Anfragen nicht .


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Juli 2002)

*Re: .htaccess*

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von Wolfsbein _
> *Also die Sache mit .htaccess haut doch nicht hin. Ich habe das Script von ArneE auf meinen Server geladen und es läuft auch. Die Passwörter die es generiert funktionieren aber nicht. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit schon einmal einen .htaccess Schutz installiert. Der geht. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo ich da verschlüsselt habe. Sobald ich aber das Passwort ändere, bei gleichem Benuternamen, haut es nicht mehr hin.*


Hatte nicht jemand in der WHL auch noch was zu den .htaccess-Crypt-Methoden geschrieben?



> *
> Der Hoster antwortet auf meine Anfragen nicht . *


Three words: Change your provider!


----------



## Wolfsbein (31. Juli 2002)

*Re: Re: .htaccess*



> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Hallo,
> 
> 
> ...


Ja es hat jemand geschrieben. Nur hilft mir der PW Generator auch nicht weiter. Ich werde wohl wirklich den Provider wechseln müssen. Aber vorher bin ich noch auf die Logfiles angewieden.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

hast du denn selbst keinen Zugriff auf deine Log-Files? 

Einen Provider in der WHL zu finde, sollte ja nicht ganz so schwer sein, oder? 

Auf jeden Fall viel Glück,


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. August 2002)

Fu**, da muß mal wieder jemand echt viel Zeit zur Verfügung haben. Leicht geschädigt muß betreffende Person auch sein 

[sarcasm] Eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht auf free-gb hoster zurückzugreifen   die haben dann das problem *g* [/sarcasm]


----------



## Wolfsbein (13. August 2002)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [B...[sarcasm] Eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht auf free-gb hoster zurückzugreifen   die haben dann das problem *g* [/sarcasm]


Das hilft mir leider nichts. Wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe, ist das GB jetzt sicher. Es werden wahllos verschiedene Seiten aufgerufen und das erzeugt den Traffic. Das währe so nicht strafbar, aber wenn es 500000 Zugriffe/Tag sind, bzw. 60000, obwohl die Seite .htaccess geschützt ist.
Die Polizei interessiert sich übrigens nicht für den Fall .


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. August 2002)

Polizei ist auch sch***.
Die gehen nur vor, wenn z. B. Daten ausgeschnüffelt oder gelöscht werden.
Eine Anzeige kann aber helfen.
Der Anwalt (das Gericht) kann u. U. Zugriff auf die Logfiles vom Hoster des Spammers kriegen und dann geht die Post ab mit bis zu 2 Jahren knast  oder Geldstrafe.


----------



## santacruuz (19. September 2002)

Habe auch ein ähnliches Problem.
Bei mir hat jemand jeweils immer die größte datei auf dem server tausnede male gesaugt und dadurch hab ich jetzt einen risen haufen an traffic, der mir einiges an schulden einbringen wird. Habe schon mit meinem Provider gesprochen, der hat mir auch geholfen und die IP bzw herusagefunden dass er bei T-online is ect.

Dagen rechtlich vorzugehen scheint aber eher sinnlos zu sein, also muss ichwohl oder übel in den sauren Apfel beißen 
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass da sjetzt aufhört.
Kennt einer ein Script, dass es möglicht macht eine größere Datei jeweils nur einmal pro IP downloadne zu können.
Wäre euch dankbar für Hilfe.
mfg


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. September 2002)

> Kennt einer ein Script, dass es möglicht macht eine größere Datei jeweils nur einmal pro IP downloadne zu können.



Die gibt es sicherlich. Hmm.. wenn mir niemand zuvorkommt ist demnächst ein tutorial von mir hier zu finden  

Das Problem ist: Es gibt Proxy-Software, die die ip alle paar sekunden ändert, da auf einen anderen Proxy-Server zugegriffen wird. Notfalls müßte man eine banned-list für die IPs dieser Proxy-Server einrichten, die das script ablehnt und keinen download anbietet.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. September 2002)

Wenn die Datei nicht sehr stark frequentiert ist, könnte man auch eine generelle Download-Sperre einrichten, d.h. ein Download ist z.B. erst wieder nach 15min möglich.


----------



## santacruuz (20. September 2002)

hi arnee, das wäre eine gute idee, di emir sehr helfen würde.
Wäre es auch z.B. möglich alle Dateien die z.B. größer als 500K sind durch solch ein Script zu schützen. Das also jede Datei über 500K nur einmal pro Stunde abgerufen werden kann?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. September 2002)

Hi,

du kannst in deinem Download-Script ja festlegen, welche Datei nach welcher Zeit downgeloaded werden darf - sollte insofern kein Problem darstellen.

Zum besseren Verständnis: Du verlinkst von deiner HP zum Download-Script, z.B. http://www.MeineDomain.de/cgi-bin/download.pl?fileid=12. Jetzt guckt das Script, ob für File 12 eine Beschränkung vorliegt. Wenn nein, dann erfolgt eine sofortige Rückgabe an den Browser, wenn nein, eine entsprechende Fehler-Seite mit evtl. erklärendem Kommentar.


----------



## Wolfsbein (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *...
> Zum besseren Verständnis: Du verlinkst von deiner HP zum Download-Script, z.B. http://www.MeineDomain.de/cgi-bin/download.pl?fileid=12. Jetzt guckt das Script, ob für File 12 eine Beschränkung vorliegt.... *


Das ist aber nur solange sinnvoll wie derjenige der den Download macht die direkte Adresse nicht kennt. Spätestens beim zweiten mal könnte er die Datei direkt aufrufen. Außer du baust noch einen spezielleren Schutz ein.


----------



## santacruuz (20. September 2002)

genau das ist ja mein problem.
Die Downloads werden immer mit einem direkten Link gesaugt.
Wie kann ich das verhindern?


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. September 2002)

Wie es zum Beispiel einige Freestocking-Sites machen:

Download-Kontingent pro Registriertem User. 3 Downloads am Tag oder so  

Wie zuvor schon gesagt, ich hoffe in nächster Zeit ein script/tut zu diesem Thema fertigstellen zu können.

Greetz,
Neuro


Das direkte downloaden kannst Du mit meinem Tut in den Programming Tutorials verhindern, bzw. die erweiterte Version von Kab00m:

Neurodeamon: Download Protector (easy/v1)

Kab00m: Advanced Download Protector


----------



## santacruuz (21. September 2002)

Was mir auch helfen würde, wär ein Script, dass wenn eine bestimmte Traffic Grenze überschritten wurde nicht mehr die normal Seite anzeigt wird sondern eine Seite wo z.B." Traffic Limit überschritten, versuchen sie es morgen wieder" steht oder sowas.
Dass man pro Tag meinetwegen 100MB an Traffic zulässt, wenn das überschritten wurde wird sie sozusagen gesperrt und erst am nächsten Tag wieder freigegeben oder das freigeben könnte man auch manuell machen.
Am besten wär das ganze, wenn man noch dazu, wenn die seite gesperrt wird, die restlichen Ordner mit htaccess schützen  könnte, ist sowas überhaupt möglich?
danke


----------



## Wolfsbein (10. November 2002)

Ich habe mittlerweile den Provider gewechselt und Zugriff auf die Logfiles. Eine Downloadbegrenzung per Script läuft auch. Jetzt wird aber immer ein Bild (65kb) aufgerufen und erzeugt in 5 Tagen 75 GB Traffic! Das ist nicht witzig . Ich kann aber nicht alle Bilder über ein Script schützen, da das zu aufwendig ist.
Jetzt meine Frage: Kann ich das Verzeichnis mit den Bildern über .htaccess mit 
deny form all
allow from meineDoamin.de
so schützen, dass zwar meineDomain.de/seite.htm mit den eingebundenen Bildern geht, aber der direkte Aufruf eines Bildes mit meineDomain/bilder/bild.jpg nicht?
Eine Adresse die fast 60% des Traffics ausmacht ist
pc04.chs.asn-graz.ac.at. Aber das kann man ja fälschen oder? Und warum sollte eine österreichische Grundschule (?) meine Seite attackieren. 
Ich habe übrigens unlimited traffic, aber 75 GB in 5 Tagen ist trotzdem Schwachsinn.


----------



## santacruuz (10. November 2002)

bei welchem Anbieter gibt es unlimited traffic?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Wolfsbein _
> *Ich habe mittlerweile den Provider gewechselt und Zugriff auf die Logfiles. Eine Downloadbegrenzung per Script läuft auch. Jetzt wird aber immer ein Bild (65kb) aufgerufen und erzeugt in 5 Tagen 75 GB Traffic! Das ist nicht witzig . Ich kann aber nicht alle Bilder über ein Script schützen, da das zu aufwendig ist.
> Jetzt meine Frage: Kann ich das Verzeichnis mit den Bildern über .htaccess mit
> deny form all
> ...


Ja, das sollte gehen, jedoch müsste dir das dein Provider einrichten. Frag' mal in der WHL. Da dort jede Menge Provider sind, sollten die auch einen Lösungsansatz für dich haben.



> *
> Ich habe übrigens unlimited traffic, aber 75 GB in 5 Tagen ist trotzdem Schwachsinn. *


Unlimited Traffic gibt es *nicht*. Gucke mal, ob ein Sternchen gibt oder sonst in den AGBs schauen. Dort wird eine Begrentzung in Form eines GigaByte-Limits stehen oder "Fair Use" ....


----------



## Wolfsbein (11. November 2002)

Nein das ist wirklich unlimited. http://www.netbiest.de eines der alten Angebote. Die .htaccess Lösung probiere ich mal.


----------



## Wolfsbein (16. Dezember 2002)

So nach 105 GB Traffic wurde die Seite erstmal für zwei Wochen vom Netz genomemn. Jetzt war sie einen Tag wieder da und schon ging der Server in die Knie . Sehr hartnäckig und eine verdammt dicke Leitung. Ich tippe mal auf T3. Wer sich über den neuesten Stand infomieren will schaut bitte in de.org.ccc (Google: http://groups.google.de/groups?dq=&...v=/groups?hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&group=de.org.ccc)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi Wolfsbein,

bekommst du denn in diesem Fall Unterstützung deines Providers ??

Ich habe mir den Newsgroup-Beitrag mal eben durchgelesen und möchte echt nicht mit dir tauschen. 

Sorry, dass ich dir da nicht weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Wolfsbein (16. Dezember 2002)

Der Provider unterstützt mich soweit, dass er mir nicht sofort kündigt . Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die nicht begeistert sind von mir.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Dezember 2002)

Ein vernünftiger Provider würde dir *mit Rat und TAT* zur Seite stehen.

P.S.: Die Idee des dynamischen Ladens der Bilder finde ich gar net mal schlecht oder auch die Speedrosselung ist gut.


----------



## Whizzly (30. Juni 2003)

Hi,
ich würd des ma selbst in die hand nehmen...
kennst du neoTrace?
is ein prog mit dem du aktuelle ip-adressen zurückverfolgen kannst, mit standort und whois, sprich die direkten userdaten bzw dem Provider. wenn die Ip nich zu krass versteckt is, findeste da was, auf jeden fall, musst ihn nur erwischen während er online is...
mit den userdaten und dem providernamen kannste schon eine menge mehr machen...mir hats schon bei so manchen strangen sachen geholfen...
btw neotrace is share- oder freeware
probiers halt mal und mach DoS oder zeig die sau an *g*
bis denn whizzly

p.s: weil ichs auf seite 2 gelesen hab; wenn ich mit sonem problem zur polizei gehe, dann muss denen doch klarzumachen sein, dass 80000 zugriffe pro tag einen mutwilligen angriff auf deine person darstellen. DoS attacken werden normalerweise auch bestraft oder ?!?


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2003)

@Whizzly:
Löblich, dass du hier noch helfen willst, aber erstens ist das Poblem nun schon über 6Monate alt, zweitens endet ein neotrace einer T-Online IP immer lokal bei dem betreffenden T-Online Server, der bei mir in Krefeld steht, was doch ~30km von mir weg ist.
Du kannst nunmal nicht wirklich anhand der IP sehen, wo ich sitze.
Nur wo mein Provider sitzt, dass kannst du sehen, aber das dürfte ja bei T-Online eh nicht das große Problem sein.


----------



## Whizzly (30. Juni 2003)

hi,
k lol im eifer des gefechts nich aufs datum gekuckt 
naja ich dachte mir halt geb ich auch noch mein senf dazu, aber mit dem provider server haste eigentlich recht 

srz und nen schönen tag noch...
btw weiss einer was aus dem prob geworden is ??

whizzly


----------



## Wolfsbein (30. Juni 2003)

Das Problem ist bisher noch einmal aufgetreten. Allerdings haben es die Admins des attackierenden Servers gemerkt und ihr Leck nach ca. 300 MB zugemacht. Wer es war weiß man trotzdem nicht.
EDIT: Habe gerade in die Statistik geschaut: Am 25.06 waren es wieder 400 MB. Gleiches Schema: nur ein Bild immer gezogen. Aber diesmal mit hunderten von verschiedenen IPs .


----------



## Thomas Kuse (30. Juni 2003)

jetzt wo das thema wieder aufgewärmt wird, würde mich schon interessieren was daraus geworden ist!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Juni 2003)

Hi Matthias,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich's schon mal gesagt habe: Wechsel deinen Provider.

Es sollte Anbieter geben, die Programme im Einsatz haben, die massives Abfragen einer Seite / Datei von einer IP erkennen und diese per iptables blocken / vom Router davor blocken lassen.

Wenn das von _sehr vielen_ verschiedenen IPs ist, kannste nicht wirklich etwas gegen machen. Stichwort: DDoS.


----------



## Wolfsbein (30. Juni 2003)

ArneE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... ich weiß nicht, ob ich's schon mal gesagt habe: Wechsel deinen Provider.B]


Genau das werde ich auch machen. Nur kann ich im Moment nicht wechseln, da ich ein Kundenscript laufen habe, dass die nächsten zehn Tage laufen muss. Aber dann werde ich zu all-inkl.com gehen.


----------

